# S&W mod 37 busted alloy frame!



## jangus13 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello,
I recently inherited my grandfathers service revolver. It is a S&W Mod 37 Airweight. He was a police officer in CO in the '70's. Problem is, I shot the gun the other day and discovered a crack in the alloy frame while cleaning the gun. S&W has sent a lable and i am supposed to send the gun to them. I have two questions.

1. is the gun repairable as the sentimental value makes the gun irreplacable

2. is S&W warranty responsible for the cracked frame on a gun manufactured in the late '60's or early '70's?

Thanks in advance,
jangus13


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They may wish to keep the revolver and will offer you a newer model. I don't know of any way to repair a scandium frame. Just hope it is a scrach that you might be misreading as a crack. Good luck.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I think you're going to have to decide if you'd rather have a new gun or a paper weight/wall hanger. Although I'm sure its technically possible to repair a cracked frame, I don't think you'd be able to find someone with the skill required who would want to risk their reputation or assume the liability to make the repair. 

Be sure to include a letter with the gun asking S&W to contact you before doing anything to the gun.


----------

